# [App] Undelete - Recover Any File On Your Rooted Device



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

*Undelete* 

Welcome to the open beta of our newest root application - Undelete for Android, an application for root users that allows you
to recover deleted files on your SD card or internal storage.

*Features:*

- Fast scanning logic
- Restore any file that has not been written over
- Securely wipe/shred discovered files
- Works with images, video, music, archives and binaries

Currently, only FAT is supported. On Tegra devices, only the external SD is supported.

We may write a special version supporting EXT4 if this app is successful.

Be warned: this is an early Beta build, provided "as is" with no support of any kind.

We take no responsibility for any issues that may arise from using the app. In some rare cases attempting to restore files may
corrupt the memory entirely (though we have not seen this problem, it is theoretically possible).

That said it has been in development for a while and well tested on the devices we have at the office - Incredible S, Nexus S,

Xoom, Transformer, Sensation, Galaxy S I/II, Galaxy Ace, Desire.

*Market link:*

https://market.android.com/details?id=fahrbot.apps.undelete&feature=search_result

*Screens:*


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Hard to believe there isn't a single comment... this is the first app of its kind for Christs sake!


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

First comment  jk. Sounds like a great app. Will be trying this one. Sometimes find myself going " dang I wish I wouldn't have deleted that" . Thx alot.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I just tested this on CM7 with a few files to see if it would work and sure enough. I got my files back. This is a really cool app man. Great work. Simple yet effective, my favorite kind of apps.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Am I blind, don't see d\l link (though I notice op shows to have been edited?)


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Yah i think it is was really stoked to try it


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

The link is back up.... curious to hear what everyone thinks about this. I tried it on my Xoom without any problems. worked like a charm.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

I too am curious why the forums are so dead... I'm getting tired of bumping pointlessly 

You know we developers actually care about feedback - we aren't automatons interested only in promoting through sites where most people have access to black market options.

We actually find that feedback helps. It helps us an our customers.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

wow is all I can say. I tried UNDELETE out VERY good job!

Did you write this with the sdk or ndk? I would love to see how you accomplished such an original, to android, idea.


----------



## Locobato (Dec 1, 2011)

Very cool app, will come in handy I'm certain.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you, enjoy!


----------



## normmcgarry (Dec 16, 2011)

Your app saved my ass, seriously. Just wanted to say thank you and I was glad to pay the $3.99 for it.

This is a lesson on why you should never mess with your wife's phone.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

normmcgarry said:


> Your app saved my ass, seriously. Just wanted to say thank you and I was glad to pay the $3.99 for it.
> 
> This is a lesson on why you should never mess with your wife's phone.


No probs. Try some of my other apps


----------

